# TrueVision 3D Programmierer hier?



## FlashMX (4. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte wissen ob es hier TV3D progger gibt mit dennen man sich austauschen kann.

Zu mir, ich progge tv3d in 6.2 und 6.5 in der sprache VB.net.


Vieleicht finden sich ein paar.


----------



## Tobias K. (4. April 2005)

moin


Was ist denn TrueVision 3D, vielleicht gekommt jemand Lust sich das mal anzugucken.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## ClinIC (4. April 2005)

Moin umbrasaxum,



> Hab da ne Beschreibung gefunden:
> TrueVision 3D ist eine leistungsfähige Engine die auch aktuelle Technologien verwenden kann. Sie wird immer weiter entwickelt und bietet ein großes Funktionsspektrum.
> 
> Der besondere Vorteil: Man kann die vollständige Engine kostenlos herunterladen. Eine Lizenz muss nur dann gekauft werden, wenn man ein damit erstelltes Programm / Spiel kommerziell vertreiben möchte. Solange dies nicht der Fall ist wird ein Wasserzeichen eingeblendet (von dem man aber das Alpha auf bis zu 0.6 heruntersetzen kann und die Position variieren kann)
> ...



Scheint ja mal ganz interessant zu sein. Support für C# sogar juhu . 

Werds mir mal anschauen. Danke


----------

